
Life Extension: More White Men - zo1
http://fusion.net/story/309831/life-extension-silicon-valley-dystopian-future/
======
steve_taylor
> "Most Americans aren’t interested in clinging to life at all costs, and most
> of us don’t want to live much longer than we already do."

I suppose most Americans believe in an afterlife because of the irrefutable
evidence supporting it rather than desperately wishing it to be true.

------
venomsnake
I agree that immortality among white men raises a lot of hard question. And I
intend to discuss them for as many millenniums as it takes.

